

Amazon Wants to Ship Your Package Before You Buy It - dsr12
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/01/17/amazon-wants-to-ship-your-package-before-you-buy-it

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7078181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7078181)

